# Ranger is home



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

Ranger is home and it is going well. He pees on the pee pad and tries to poop on it also but his feet are on the pad and his bum outside it. Oh well it is only the kitchen floor and my son will clean it more often. He cries not as much as yesterday when he is in his crate. He weights 4 lbs and is so fast. I can't believe how fast such a little dog is.
I am so please as he likes to retrieve for me and a couple of times he even put the toy in my hand. He also likes to pounce on the toy and growls like he want to kill it. It is so funny. He ate well this morning and loves the raw meat on his food. he needed to pee only once during the night, but he woke up when I had to get up and than he wants to play of course. I tried to take him to bed with me, but he is so wiggely and also gets hot under the covers. So for now he will sleep in his crate.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Ranger!
Ina, we need some pics of the little guy. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! He's so cute!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay, congrats! I see you're in BC, what breeder did little Ranger come from?

As for the wee pad issue, I find that putting the wee pad in a dog litter box prevents them from going over the side...at least most of the time: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11050


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute, have fun with him while he's tiny because he'll be big and fast soon! LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ranger is a cute name, and looks cute in the avatar. Hope you can post more photos! Have fun!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats! I love that name. Looking forward to hearing more about him. Jane


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on bringing Ranger home!!!! Can't wait for all the puppy pics to come


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute boy! Sounds like he's off to a good start!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, what a doll!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

gelbergirl said:


> Welcome Ranger!
> Ina, we need some pics of the little guy. Looking forward to them.


I changed my avitar picture to one I took today. It is hard to take pictures of him as he is so fast. Here is another one I took.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh, what a sweet face!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

galaxie said:


> Yay, congrats! I see you're in BC, what breeder did little Ranger come from?
> 
> As for the wee pad issue, I find that putting the wee pad in a dog litter box prevents them from going over the side...at least most of the time: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11050


He came from Seatiago Kennels right here on the Island so Gail brought him to me.

I have never seen a dog litter box so I will look at the thread and see if it is possible to get one. I guess it would be great for him as an adult also right?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ranger is adorable! Gosh, his fur is so white! Have fun with your cutie pie.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

trueblue said:


> Ranger is adorable! Gosh, his fur is so white! Have fun with your cutie pie.


Thank you and yes he is really white except for the stain of food around his mouth. lol
He is so sweet and a lot of fun and so fast for a pup so tiny.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

Scooter's Family said:


> He's so cute, have fun with him while he's tiny because he'll be big and fast soon! LOL


I do and he is a joy, but he is very fast already. I can't believe how fast he is for such a tiny pup. 4 lbs of speed.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition. He is adorable!!!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

It has been a while but we are doing great. Ranger is just about potty trained. I don't want to say completely just in case. We have started training and he knows sit, down, touch and come and learning the leave it. When I throw a toy he will sit for me to throw it and than brings it back drop it and lays down. We will change it to giving it to me at a later date but so far I am trilled with all of it. He goes with me every where I am going and is so good. So far he has been to malls a number of times, coffe shops, restaurants, gyms, grocery stores, on Handi-Dart many times and the movies. :biggrin1: He is such a joy and of course got me totally hooked on the Havanese. Here is a couple of pictures of him and he is growing fast.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! He IS growing fast! It sounds like he is doing great with the potty training and commands. He must be a smart boy!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

He is just adorable!! Sweetest little face!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cutie !!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... He's a doll!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Ranger! KUUUTEEE!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

Kathie said:


> What a cutie! He IS growing fast! It sounds like he is doing great with the potty training and commands. He must be a smart boy!


Yes he is smart and he gets it very fast. He loves the training and would like to do it a lot longer than what we are doing, but I stop well before he gets bored with it so he will look forwards to it another time. Of course he is also so adorable and he gives kisses when I ask.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had him 3 weeks only, but it seems so much longer.
Thank you all for the compliment and he knows he is cute and adorable. Of course he has endless energy like most puppies and I am still amazed how fast he can move. So I make sure he gets enough naps in there. He also sleeps through the night which is awesome.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy. Ranger is beautiful 
How did you come up with the name Ranger?


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

alicelc said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy. Ranger is beautiful
> How did you come up with the name Ranger?


Thank you and the name Ranger came up when he was very little and it looked like he had a mask on. So I thought of the Lone Ranger and the breeder loved it so it stuck. The kennel name is Seantiago so together 
Seantiago Lone Ranger sounds good. There fore Ranger. I like it also as I haven't heard that name at all for dogs, but I am waiting for people to tell me that there are many out there with that name.  That usually happens to me, but so far no one has said this yet.


----------

